# schleien filitieren oder doch lieber in den ofen?



## lorn (9. Juni 2009)

allo. ich wollte mal fragen, wie man schleien am besten zubereiten kann. und da ich ein großer filet-freund bin^^ wollte ich auch mal fragen ob und wie man schleien filitieren kann.

vielen dank schonmal für alle antworten.


----------



## Rocky Coast (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: schleien filitieren oder doch lieber in den ofen?*

Hallo Lorn,

habe meine letzten Schleien allesamt filetiert und bekam von der Family endlich einmal den Hinweis, ich könnte ruhig noch einmal welche fangen und nach Hause bringen.
Bei den Schleien, die vorher im Ganzen zubereitet wurden, hielt sich die Begeisterung doch sehr in Grenzen.
Das Filetieren hat halt bei Schleien ähnlich wie bei Karpfen den Vorteil, dass eventueller Modergeschmack durch das Ablösen der Haut reduziert ist und der Geschmack von Gewürzen bzw. der Sosse besser vom Fischfleisch aufgenommen wird.
Technik des Filetierens wie beim Karpfen.

Viele Grüße
Rocky Coast#h


----------



## zanderzone (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: schleien filitieren oder doch lieber in den ofen?*

Schleien lässt man wieder schwiemmen ;-)


----------

